# What will it kill



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

As the title says, what could 1" singles of TBG with 3/8 steel or 1/2 steel kill? I would of course be maxing the length out, so length has no difference, it's for For meat to eat.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

First practise until you can hit a bottle cap consistently at more or less random distances and elevations.

Once you are that good, you can more or less kill anything you hit with it, provided you aim for a correct kill zone.

That last bit about the zone is crucial, so also study up on the anatomy of your intended prey.

Until then, get your meat to eat from supermarket or butcher shop.

Remember, this is just my two cents... And opinions are like butt holes, everybody has one and they ALL stink. But to me you come across as maybe just a little too keen to start killing stuff and not yet educated enough in hunters ethics and respect for your prey.

No disrespect intended and I certainly hope you get to where you need to be in life.

All the best.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Do the soup can test for power. If you can through and through a soupcan you could kill about anything it would be appropriate to hunt with a slingshot. i.e. Birds, small mammals and the like.

For accuracy I believe Nathan Masters said whatever distance you can consistently hit a golf ball 8 out of 10 times is your hunting range

I realize now that you weren't asking for opinions on hunting but in the band set itself. 1" straight cut bands could work. (The soup can test will tell you). Length does matter however. The same cut anchor draw will have different results as full butterfly set. Also the temperature will have a dramatic effect on your bandset. TBG dose t like the cold.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Three things:

Length makes a huge difference. Figure out what the longest length is that works for you. Longer is better. Shorter with a fixed stop point tends to be more accurate.

1/2 inch is too big.

1" straight cut TBG can be effective on a number of things but you will get much more power with a tapered band. I ran an experiment some time back involving 1 inch straight bands. I set up a slingshot with straight bands and using 7/16 steel took a reading (can't remember the length or the speed - if you spend some time looking in my comment section you might be able to track it down) I then disassembled the bands, took only one band from one side of the slingshot and cut it into two tapered bands of y length x 5/8 x 3/8 and then reassembled the slingshot with that band set and got a significant increase in speed with half the rubber. Taper your bands.

winnie


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I understand what you mean by tapering but isn't my TBG going to die faster? As in breaking, and why does length matter (no pun intended), even that I'm maxing out my bands? And what you said about opinions, that was funny, I may sound too keen to hunt, maybe with slingshots but I'm not with airguns, +.22's bullets are just overkills, and I used to hunt a lot, "get your meat to eat from the supermarket or butcher" LOL, that was a funny way to put it but ok, going off topic here; thanks for all the replies


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

What ammo so you think I should use for overall hunting? Birds and mammals.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Nvm about not being too keen to kill stuff, I really don't get what you mean :-|


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

CatapultLaM said:


> What ammo so you think I should use for overall hunting? Birds and mammals.


I use 9 mm steel bbs sometimes 8mm for doves !


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

So 3/8 would be fine I guess.


----------

